# Old films you get the urge to watch again



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2018)

The stunt man film 'Hooper' just popped in my head and feel I should watch it again.


> Sonny Hooper (Burt Reynolds) is getting too banged up to remain Hollywood's top stuntman, but he signs up as the stunt coordinator for a big-budget action movie with a pushy director (Robert Klein) and a clueless star (Adam West).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)

what i really like on a day like this is to get out the biscuits and tea and watch all my auld favourite films, starting with the three above and then maybe fistful of dollars or barry lyndon


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2018)

I also recall that Cannonball Run was good but The Gumball Rally less so?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


>



Somewhat spoiled by Harvey Keitel's accent ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2018)

Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, Breakfast Club, Trainspotting, Robocop, Friday, Blade, that kind of thing usually. Predictable and obvious, I know, but still good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Somewhat spoiled by Harvey Keitel's accent ?


not for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, Breakfast Club, Trainspotting, Robocop, Friday, Blade, that kind of thing usually. Predictable and obvious, I know, but still good.


ferris bueller's day off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 129054


i'll see your live and die in la and raise you dirty harry


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, Breakfast Club, Trainspotting, Robocop, Friday, Blade, that kind of thing usually. Predictable and obvious, I know, but still good.


Full Metal Jacket popped in my head a couple of weeks ago. To be honest I could watch a lot of Kubrick on a loop. Don't watch war films much/often but has been a long while since I have seen it.


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2018)

It isn't really old, or they aren't but I like to watch the Bourne films again and again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 2, 2018)

Plenty of great films mentioned so far, but the ones I'll (almost) always watch if they are on would be:

_Full Metal Jacket_
_Apocalypse Now_
_Breakfast Club_
_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_
_Kelly's Heroes_
I'd add to the list:

_Seven Samurai_
_The Great Escape_
_The 39 Steps _(Hitchcock version)
_Rear Window_
_North By Northwest_
_His Girl Friday_
_Alien_
_Aliens_
_Shaun Of The Dead_
_Se7en_
_Bugsy Malone_
_The Man Who Would Be King_
_Raiders Of The Lost Ark_
Then there's films I rewatch probably far more than they really deserve:

_Zero Dark Thirty_
_Black Hawk Down_
_Sicario_
_Carlos_


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 2, 2018)

I've seen some films so many times it's silly.

T2 being top of the list, but also to name a few

Leon
LOTR trilogy ( OK not old)
Ronin
5th element
Jaws
Enemy of the state


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ferris bueller's day off?


That too. Saw it again a couple of weeks ago


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2018)

weltweit said:


> It isn't really old, or they aren't but I like to watch the Bourne films again and again.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2018)

My two favourite films


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 2, 2018)

Do you know what it says on Jack Lemmon's gravestone ?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Do you know says on Jack Lemmon's gravestone ?



No?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 2, 2018)

This always cheers me up too...






Ellen Barkin has a tremendous Irish accent in this to be sure to be sure.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


>


Well made films with great music !!


----------



## Nivag (Mar 2, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plenty of great films mentioned so far, but the ones I'll (almost) always watch if they are on would be:
> 
> _Full Metal Jacket_
> _Apocalypse Now_
> ...


Most of these with the addition of The Blues Brothers and Blade Runner


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 2, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> No?



 Jack Lemmon
		 IN


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2018)

Utter shite, all mouth and no pants but Luc Besson is always a pleasure


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Well made films with great music !!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Jack Lemmon
> IN



haha, that's excellent.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh, and how could I have forgotten...


_Stalag 17_
_Serpico_
_Jackie Brown_
_Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid_
_Defence Of The Realm_
_Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior_
_The Omen_ (original, obvs)
_The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three_
_Assault On Precinct 13_
_Sea Of Love_ (  )
_The Last Seduction_
_Glengarry Glen Ross_


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 2, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> View attachment 129067
> View attachment 129068
> 
> My two favourite films



A friend lent me Wings of Desire - it's great!


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 2, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> haha, that's excellent.



Yeah, I love it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2018)

the passion of the Christ


----------



## Sue (Mar 2, 2018)

The Third Man
Some Like It Hot
Singin' In The Rain
Casablanca.
Rebecca


----------



## starfish (Mar 2, 2018)

The Dirty Dozen. 

I called my parents recently while watching this & was delighted to talk to my Dad as he was watching it too but on the +1 channel.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2018)

About 50% of the best bits of the entire Bond franchise are in this movie.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2018)

HIghlander
Bladerunner
Usual Suspects


----------



## cybershot (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure if counts as old, but re-watching Zombieland now. Love it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2018)

If these come on the telly I _have _ to watch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> HIghlander
> Bladerunner
> Usual Suspects


I always want to watch those films  

Bigfoot and the Henderson's anyone?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 3, 2018)

Probably the best films ever


----------



## 8115 (Mar 3, 2018)

Brief Encounter, always Brief Encounter for me.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2018)

Back to the Future, it's perfect tbh

The Big Sleep

LA Confidential

Goonies


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 3, 2018)

I enjoyed watching Bedknobs & Broomsticks  the other day which was the first film I can remember seeing at the flicks. 

I like to watch Harvey at least once a year. Probably my favourite film.

Other films I enjoy every few years are:
Laurence of Arabia
Zula
El Cid
Gladiator 
Fist full of dollars & other classic westerns
& if I want a laugh then various films by Pedro Almodovar.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 3, 2018)

Last evening , "The Blue Lamp" was on , enjoyed it immensely ......."M2G2 in persuit along Ladbroke Grove" - "Operation Turnstyle" ..."We will get him Ma" 

A lost London.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 3, 2018)

I downloaded this yesterday to watch this weekend:






Edward Fox is probably the coolest man in history.


----------



## campanula (Mar 3, 2018)

A Taste of Honey
Great Expectations
If
Dr Zhivago
Love is a many splendoured thing
The loneliness of the long distance runner/Kes... as an afternoon's indulgence
Fitzcarraldo
West Side Story


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2018)

Sue said:


> The Third Man
> Some Like It Hot
> Singin' In The Rain
> Casablanca.
> Rebecca



Love all of these


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2018)

Got stuck into trilogies over the cold snap. 

LOTR....obviously the directors cut...again...

The Matrix.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 3, 2018)

souljacker said:


> I downloaded this yesterday to watch this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superb film - watched with my eldest son a few weeks ago...


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> ...The Matrix.


oh yeah totally


----------



## souljacker (Mar 3, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> The Matrix.



It's a great film. The sequels ruined our memories.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2018)

souljacker said:


> .


it's like this


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2018)

MrSki said:


> I enjoyed watching Bedknobs & Broomsticks  the other day which was the first film I can remember seeing at the flicks.
> 
> I like to watch Harvey at least once a year. Probably my favourite film.
> 
> ...


Lawrence of Arabia imo superior to Laurence of Arabia, with Peter O'Toole and that in it. Laurence very niche

Badgers and Spymaster rate it tho


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 3, 2018)

Dead of night
Night of the Demon 
The devil rides out
Theatre of blood
I am a fugitive from a chain gang 
Sunset boulevard
Blood on Satan's claw 
Double indemnity


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Dead of night
> Night of the Demon
> The devil rides out
> Theatre of blood
> ...


To the devil a daughter 
Masque of the red death


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 3, 2018)

Lawrence of Arabia is a glorious slice of technicolour to feast upon.

this week i have recorded Ice Cold in Alex(again) for the  childen. Who will drift out of the room after 20 minutes.and leave me alone to bask in its sweaty misery and lust for drink.

Point Break also- proving that it doesnt have to be a masterpice to enjoy


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Lawrence of Arabia imo superior to Laurence of Arabia, with Peter O'Toole and that in it. Laurence very niche
> 
> Badgers and Spymaster rate it tho


Sorry Lawrence.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2018)

Can never refuse the opportunity to watch The Big Lebowski again, along with Cool Hand Luke, Usual Suspects, Things to Do When You Die in Denver, 7 Pyscopaths, The Amazon Queen, Casablanca, any Marx Brothers film , It's A Mad Mad World, Magnolia, Lone Star, No Country for Old Men,  The Man on the Train ( French version) and although I have to build myself up for it every three years or so the sprawling flawed  magnificence of Heavens Gate.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone said The Shawshank Redemption yet? Even if they have, it must be about time we watched it again anyway by now


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't really have the time to watch films again and again these days, but I might make an exception for certain David Lynch films, especially Lost Highway.


----------



## albionism (Mar 4, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 129064


That's one I often pop on when everyone has fucked off out.


----------



## albionism (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 4, 2018)

North Sea Hijack. Many a Sunday afternoons to do list has been, er, hijacked by Roger Moore's misogynistic oil rig combat expert and a plethora of chunky knit rollnecks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2018)

Scum


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> North Sea Hijack. Many a Sunday afternoons to do list has been, er, hijacked by Roger Moore's misogynistic oil rig combat expert and a plethora of chunky knit rollnecks.


For fFolkes' sake


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Scum


Steady on, just because a chap enjoys a bit of Northern Soul, the odd Archers film and occasionally - _very occasionally_ - posts a nude selfie or two on the internet is no reason to toss insults at him


----------



## rekil (Mar 4, 2018)

The Innocents (1961) - IMDb


----------



## campanula (Mar 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> The Innocents (1961) - IMDb



OMG yes - terrific film.

Guilty pleasure though, with Carrie and pretty much anything with Kate O Mara in it (with vampires, preferably)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Scum


Have been considering rewatching that for a while. Need to catch up on bleak and violent reality.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Have been considering rewatching that for a while. Need to catch up on bleak and violent reality.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2018)

Under Siege
Predator
High Plains Drifter


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2018)

Howard the Duck


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2018)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 4, 2018)

The Missouri Breaks


----------



## marshall (Mar 4, 2018)

Something Wild, weirdly enough.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 4, 2018)

Not least for this....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2018)

I always feel so sentimental and longing about this film....and watch it time and time again


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2018)

Flight of the Navigator
Uncle Buck

Will always watch them if they hapen to be on.


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2018)

Two I've bought on DVD recently for when I have time - The Big Lebowski & Ferris Buellers Day Off. Have tried to convince the 14 year old to watch the latter with me, but she doesn't seem too impressed.

Recorded recently to catch up on again - Platoon, Goodfellas.

Saw Raiders of the the Lost Ark again recently.


----------



## albionism (Mar 4, 2018)

Watched dozens of times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Under Siege
> Predator
> High Plains Drifter




Predator 2 is well worth it, not that its ever on TV anymore. For a starters danny glover and gary busey. For a second danny glover is actually the better hunter than arnie. That pred takes down an entire unit of the hardest of the hard and arnie only just merks it. Danny Glover chases the thing across a concrete jungle dodging whiffy jamaican stereotypes and his own government black ops who want the beast captured. He hunts it into its onw house and then kills it with its own weapon. Its clear who the best pred killer is here


----------



## D'wards (Mar 4, 2018)

Films I watch relatively often;

The Jerk
Jaws
The Blues Brothers 
The Wanderers 
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest 
An American Werewolf in London
A Room for Romeo Brass


----------



## porp (Mar 4, 2018)

An urge to watch an old film again







Leads to an urge to watch one I've not seen yet


----------



## kittyP (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## maomao (Mar 5, 2018)

The Battle of Algiers
Ghostbusters
Team America: World Police


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2018)

Recents are Jaws and Blade runner.
I started watching Wyat Earp yesterday, incredibly when I was critiquing Kevin Costner, neither of my lodgers knew who he was!!!!!!

Is that normal. How old do I feel


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Recents are Jaws and Blade runner.
> I started watching Wyat Earp yesterday, incredibly when I was critiquing Kevin Costner, neither of my lodgers knew who he was!!!!!!
> 
> Is that normal. How old do I feel


60?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 5, 2018)

The Princess Bride


----------



## spliff (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Mar 5, 2018)

Independence Day. Still the best destruction of a metropolitan area. Just a fucking great film from the 1950s.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Independence Day. Still the best destruction of a metropolitan area. Just a fucking great film from the 1950s.



War of the Worlds, surely?


----------



## spliff (Mar 5, 2018)

i could watch this forever


----------



## A380 (Mar 5, 2018)

Brief Encounter- favourite film ever.
Princess Bride- saw it on the big screen again at the Prince Charles a month ago for the anniversary.  My name ...
Aliens- I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit.
Star Wars-(a new hope) obvs.
Barry Lyndon. For the narration...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Mar 7, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> War of the Worlds, surely?



Yeah same thing. Earth vs the Flying Saucers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Yeah same thing. Earth vs the Flying Saucers.



Harrumph. WotW (1950s) is infinitely superior to Independence Day. Even the Spielberg version is better than ID.

That said; ID is overblown B movie guff and patriotism... I sometimes wonder if the producers/film makers were deliberately going for cheese.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 7, 2018)

Invasion of the Bodysnatchers 1956 and 1978 versions only
Attack the block


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Invasion of the Bodysnatchers 1956 and 1978 versions only
> Attack the block



Seen neither, dammit. '78 version was on UK Netflix for a while but then disappeared.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 7, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Seen neither, dammit. '78 version was on UK Netflix for a while but then disappeared.



The 1956 has more Cold War paranoia but the 1978 has Donald Sutherland


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 7, 2018)

apollo 13


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2018)

No no no no, too many other films to see to go back and watch ones I've already seen


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 8, 2018)

porp said:


> An urge to watch an old film again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can recommend the doc, I saw it at the cinema recently, it's been put together in a very interesting way, the drama and real news clips.
Sad though.

Oddly enough, I never actually saw the film - not really my cup of tea!


----------



## Kesher (Mar 8, 2018)

The masterpiece that is:


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2018)

Brilliant.


----------



## petee (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2018)

I like 9 Songs. It introduced me to music I'd not normally have listened to, and it's a nice little story. The explicit sex is superfluous.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2018)

Innerspace


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Innerspace


tempting but I'm leaving it in my head, from an eternal afternoon in 1989 when it was the best film ever. I bet its crap on the rewatch


----------



## 8115 (Mar 9, 2018)

It's not that old but I could watch The Royal Tenenbaums on a loop for a very long time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> tempting but I'm leaving it in my head, from an eternal afternoon in 1989 when it was the best film ever. I bet its crap on the rewatch


My fear as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2018)

8115 said:


> It's not that old but I could watch The Royal Tenenbaums on a loop for a very long time.


be careful what you wish for


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2018)

It never lets me down


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2018)

Or this...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## passenger (Mar 10, 2018)

A film I found in my dads wardrobe


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2018)

Kind Hearts and Corronets.

The Lavender Hill Mob.

Casablanca.

The Guns of Navarrone.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 10, 2018)

_Mine aren't really that old.....but they instantly grip me
_
Withnail and I.
Dead man's shoes.
Jackie Brown.
Little miss sunshine.
The Breakfast club.
Wuthering heights.
Practical magic  
The 'Burbs.
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
Snatch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It never lets me down


Unlike Gordon bloody Jackson


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Innerspace



I loved that as a kid so I'm now reluctant to watch it again because it's probably shit.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2018)

For the umpteenth time, I am watching 12 Angry Men on Film 4. Can't believe it has gone unmentioned. A superb film.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2018)

hash tag said:


> For the umpteenth time, I am watching 12 Angry Men on Film 4. Can't believe it has gone unmentioned. A superb film.


Good call 

A couple more spring to mind - not necessarily classics, but absolute screen comfort food which I will always watch if they crop up on telly, at any hour of the day:


_Hannibal Brooks_ - Oliver Reed as a pachydermaphile POW
_The First Great Train Robbery_ - Michael Crichton directs his own Victorian crime potboiler with fun performances from Sean Connery, Donald Sutherland and Lesley Anne Down, plus great Jerry Goldsmith score


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 16, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good call
> 
> A couple more spring to mind - not necessarily classics, but absolute screen comfort food which I will always watch if they crop up on telly, at any hour of the day:
> 
> ...


 
mad. I was discussing Hannibal brooks + Slaughterhouse 5 with the Mrs in a discussion of Michael Morpurgo's  highly derivate "An Elephant in the garden"  only at the weekend .

have to love Olly Reid, despite his many many  MANY failings.

So I present - The Jokers- a Dick Clement and Ian La Frenais scripted comedy about thieving the crown jewels


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Just got a dvd of The General


----------



## dshl (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2018)

In the 'not that old' category, Leon and Predator will always get my attention if they're on. Unfortunately, while they show the latter often enough, they very rarely seem to show the former on TV. 

In the older category, North by Northwest and the aforementioned 12 Angry Men will never get enough viewings.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 18, 2018)

Blues Brothers
Arsenic and Old Lace
Casablanca
12 Angry Men
Kelly's Heroes
Zulu
The Vikings
Blithe Spirit
Blazing Saddles
Excalibur

Damn if I keep this up I'll be posting our entire DVD collection


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2018)

KeeperofDragons said:


> The Vikings





That reminds me, there's a whole swathe of - let's call them, I don't know - _not classics*_ which in the pre-VOD, pre-multi-channel world of mass audience broadcast TV seemed sometimes to be on rotation, and which you'd always give a whirl when the turned up in the schedules.

Things like...

_Green For Danger_
_Sherlock Holmes And The Secret Weapon_
_Horror Express_
_Pork Chop Hill_
_Genevieve_
_The Masque Of The Red Death_
Any more regularly shown ones like this you can think of?

* I'm not dissing them - some of them are really enjoyable, or highly competent, or all-round great - just not exemplars of the canonically ‘classic’


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2018)

I've just reminded myself of The Time Machine (the 1960 one, of course). So cliched, yet so utterly satisfying...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2018)

This was the first film I remember, must have been 2 or 3 when I saw it. Gave me strange dreams for many years until I saw it again, aged 8 or 9. Still liked it. Then I watched it maybe 10 or 15 years ago and obvs it's dated kid's stuff but still very much stuck in my brain.

The Phantom Tollbooth (1970)






But I'm not wanting to see that again.

I did watch Tom Thumb (1958) a year or two back, first time seeing it since I was maybe 5 or so. Terry Thomas and Peter Sellers are great but not so much the racist Chinaman doll 

Would love to see again
Gorgo (1961) Godzilla rip-off filmed in Dalkey, Ireland
Jack the Giant Killer (1962) stop motion set in Cornwall
Where Time Began (1978) Remake of the classic Journey to the Centre of the Earth (1959)
Jericho (1991) Jesuit on a mission in South America


----------



## dshl (Mar 31, 2018)

hash tag said:


> For the umpteenth time, I am watching 12 Angry Men on Film 4. Can't believe it has gone unmentioned. A superb film.



You like it because of the cheese or inspite of the cheese?


----------



## dshl (Mar 31, 2018)

Watched this in the cinema. Loved the bit where the girl hangs up her washing. Was a bit younger in those days of course.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2018)

dshl said:


> View attachment 131495
> 
> Watched this in the cinema. Loved the bit where the girl hangs up her washing. Was a bit younger in those days of course.



Timecop is JVVD's best for me


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Timecop is JVVD's best for me



Nooo! Bloodsport, Kickboxer or AWOL are where it's at.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2018)

Nah, Hard Target is his most accomplished work


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> That reminds me, there's a whole swathe of - let's call them, I don't know - _not classics*_ which in the pre-VOD, pre-multi-channel world of mass audience broadcast TV seemed sometimes to be on rotation, and which you'd always give a whirl when the turned up in the schedules.
> 
> Things like...
> 
> ...



Genevieve. 

The flying lady.
yellow rolls Royce.
whisky galore.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 31, 2018)

Weirdly, nerver really thought about my favourite JCVD film and because of it coming up i am now watching Double Impact.


----------



## dshl (Apr 7, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Weirdly, nerver really thought about my favourite JCVD film and because of it coming up i am now watching Double Impact.


It's super crap so really good.  You get 2 van dams and 1 bolo yeung.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Sudden urge to watch E.T. for some odd reason


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sudden urge to watch E.T. for some odd reason


phone home


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah, Hard Target is his most accomplished work


It is jon woo and a little bit class war yes, but Timecop has the sci fi element so just edges it for me. Oh and an excellent bit where he freezes a blokes arm and then kicks it to shatter


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Weirdly, nerver really thought about my favourite JCVD film and because of it coming up i am now watching Double Impact.



It's not an oldie (2008) but for me, it's my fave


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's not an oldie (2008) but for me, it's my fave


Second that. 
Really decent film


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Second that.
> Really decent film



Yeah, mate of mine recommended it to me some years back, and I was reluctant at first. Not having watched a JCVD film for years, I thought "meh, seen it all before".

How wrong I was! Criminally underrated, imho.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, mate of mine recommended it to me some years back, and I was reluctant at first. Not having watched a JCVD film for years, I thought "meh, seen it all before".
> 
> How wrong I was! Criminally underrated, imho.


Yeah. Watched it just after it came out then rewatched last month. Still outstanding second time around.


----------



## bemused (Apr 9, 2018)

Zorro the gay blade
The first two godfathers 
Taras Bulba
Any John Wayne
20,000 leagues under the sea
Any film that proudly proclaims it's filmed in colour


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. Watched it just after it came out then rewatched last month. Still outstanding second time around.



In a way, am glad it wasn't a hit, otherwise I imagine we'd have been subjected to similar fare from Dolph Lundgren, Chuck Norris and so on...


----------



## blairsh (Apr 9, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's not an oldie (2008) but for me, it's my fave


Aye, good filum that


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2018)

I watched a load of ww2 fillums over the last couple of weeks. Some a lot better than others. Confidential Agent is pathetic.

Mrs Miniver (1942) Mrs. Miniver (1942) - IMDb 
Fires Were Started (1943) Fires Were Started (1943) - IMDb 
Watch On The Rhine (1943) Watch on the Rhine (1943) - IMDb 
This Mortal Storm (1940) The Mortal Storm (1940) - IMDb 
Edge Of Darkness (1943) Edge of Darkness (1943) - IMDb 
None Shall Escape (1944) None Shall Escape (1944) - IMDb 
Confidential Agent  (1945) Confidential Agent (1945) - IMDb 
The Man Who Came To Dinner (1942) The Man Who Came to Dinner (1942) - IMDb
Hangmen Also Die! (1943) Hangmen Also Die! (1943) - IMDb
5 Branded Women  (1960) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053561/



Spoiler: Mrs Miniver


----------



## dessiato (Apr 14, 2018)

copliker said:


> I watched a load of ww2 fillums over the last couple of weeks. Some a lot better than others. Confidential Agent is pathetic.
> 
> Mrs Miniver (1942) Mrs. Miniver (1942) - IMDb
> Fires Were Started (1943) Fires Were Started (1943) - IMDb
> ...


I'm keeping your spoiler because one day I'll use it as a reply to some thread.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 14, 2018)

watched Bringing up Baby last night for the first time in years. It actually stands up against contemporary comedy very well.

Also love Lynch. I really do not know why I find Eraserhead comforting . 

80's Jackie Chan films such as The Young Master and the Drunken Master, I have a weakness for.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I've got an urge to rewatch The Big Lebowski at the moment, if I get through my studying early enough I might watch it this evening.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 14, 2018)

8115 said:


> I've got an urge to rewatch The Big Lebowski at the moment, if I get through my studying early enough I might watch it this evening.


Always a good shout for when fancy watching a good film you haven't seen for a while


----------



## blairsh (Apr 14, 2018)

Holy shit they made a Hard Target 2 a few years back!   (never going to watch it)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2018)

8115 said:


> I've got an urge to rewatch The Big Lebowski at the moment, if I get through my studying early enough I might watch it this evening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2018)

Surprised no one's mentioned no orchids for miss blandish


----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 15, 2018)

Day of the Triffids , that was good.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Predator 2 is well worth it, not that its ever on TV anymore. For a starters danny glover and gary busey. For a second danny glover is actually the better hunter than arnie. That pred takes down an entire unit of the hardest of the hard and arnie only just merks it. Danny Glover chases the thing across a concrete jungle dodging whiffy jamaican stereotypes and his own government black ops who want the beast captured. He hunts it into its onw house and then kills it with its own weapon. Its clear who the best pred killer is here



Love that film, watched it just last week. Underrated!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2018)

8115 said:


> I've got an urge to rewatch The Big Lebowski at the moment, if I get through my studying early enough I might watch it this evening.


That is at least an annual watch for me 

News today makes me want to see Full Metal Jacket again (been a long time)


----------



## Looby (Apr 16, 2018)

Not all old but some of the films that get a regular rewatch-
The Poseidon Adventure
Deep Impact
Armageddon
Everest
The Day After Tomorrow 
2012
Yes there’s a theme. [emoji1]

To kill a mockingbird
St Elmo’s Fire
Ferris Bueller
Empire Records
Bridesmaids 
Breakfast at Tiffany’s
Pitch Perfect 1 and 2. Haven’t seen 3 yet but I’m sure it’ll get added to the rotation. 

I’m not proud, there are some dreadful films in there with a few classics.


----------



## dshl (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry I have to lower the standards again but this is the best Rocky. BA all the way! I might actually put this on every three months.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2018)

Got a load of the Peanuts films on DVD so might watch one of those later.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2018)

The Tall Guy just popped in my head for some reason


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 14, 2018)

Goodbye Pork Pie

Action: the October crisis of 1970


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 15, 2018)

Also, Dirk Bogarde vehicle Doctor in the House.


----------



## albionism (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## passenger (Sep 15, 2018)

Dead mans shoes is one I like to watch


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 15, 2018)

I am feeling the need to watch 'The Right Stuff' this weekend.


----------



## Reno (Sep 15, 2018)

passenger said:


> Dead mans shoes is one I like to watch



Old ?


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I am feeling the need to watch 'The Right Stuff' this weekend.



This is the thread that if one ends up looking at it, it makes one feel ancient.  Clearly.

'Cos that's not an old film.  Is it?  *cries*


----------



## Winot (Sep 15, 2018)

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

Winot said:


> This Is Spinal Tap



That's not old either, I hate this thread!


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 15, 2018)

Epona said:


> This is the thread that if one ends up looking at it, it makes one feel ancient.  Clearly.
> 
> 'Cos that's not an old film.  Is it?  *cries*



I know the feeling. But if in 1983 when 'The Right Stuff' was made you'd have considered a 1953 film to be old, then there's 5 more years from 1983 to 2018!


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I know the feeling. But if in 1983 when 'The Right Stuff' was made you'd have considered a 1953 film to be old, then there's 5 more years from 1983 to 2018!



I was born closer to the release of Metropolis than I was to any film released now - that is a fucking horrifying thought tbh when phrased in those terms, even though it it is correct. (Metropolis is a great film though).


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2018)

American Graffiti. Havent seen it for 5 years or so. Getting an urge.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 15, 2018)

Epona said:


> Metropolis


Same year as 'The Jazz Singer' and 29 years before I was born. 

Oh and:

Star Wars - 1977

Rocky Horror Picture Show - 1975

(First Ramones LP - 1976)

I don't suppose that helps!


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

Honestly, any of the original Star Wars trilogy I could watch over and over (and have done)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 15, 2018)

12 Angry Men

Taxi Driver


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 15, 2018)

How old?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## butcher (Sep 16, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> How old?





Brilliant film by a father/daughter combo, proper tear jerker too


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 17, 2018)

A few weeks back was the 100th anniversary of T. E. Lawrence of Arabia's exploits, that was mentioned on the news, and immediately put me into a desire to re-watch the film with Peter O'Toole. And very excellent it was.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 23, 2018)

"Brief Encounter" was on this PM , I had a quality slot to watch it - got the wood burner going and a glass of red wine (2 actually) ...and a good cry. Wonderful.

Best film ever.....


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2018)

I watched one of the Terminator movies again last night. 

Good stuff, well harmless at least


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2018)

Leon. They never fucking show it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2018)

T & P said:


> Leon. They never fucking show it.


Cos it's a bit noncey


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 24, 2018)

starfish said:


> American Graffiti. Havent seen it for 5 years or so. Getting an urge.



Watched it last night! Now I want to see The Last Picture Show.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 24, 2018)

Double Indemnity


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2018)

starfish said:


> American Graffiti. Havent seen it for 5 years or so. Getting an urge.



Have you seen More American Graffiti?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2018)

Bugsy Malone
Watched it again yesterday.
Once of my favourite singalong films


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> Have you seen More American Graffiti?


I have. It deservedly flopped and then disappeared into obscurity where it should be left.


----------



## starfish (Dec 24, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> Have you seen More American Graffiti?


I dont believe so. And judging by Renos post its probably just as well.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, it's not a classic, that's for sure - however, it goes into a bit more depth with John Milners drag racing "career" (he's still not dead in this one either)

Terry the Toad Tiger's life's taken an interesting twist - but we're missing Howie Cunningham (yes, I know it's not really him) and the other bloke that was chasing the "hot babe" in the T-bird

Oh! and no Wolfman Jack either


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 24, 2018)

El Cid


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2019)

Ta for the thread, sorry about the bump but I’ve only just come to it  

Many of the above plus Saving Grace, Whisky Galore, all Ealing Comedies, anything with Alastair Sim, Margaret Rutherford and Ian Carmichael, various Hitchcock, Jacques Tati and Marx Brothers, Shaun of the Dead, Arsenic and Old Lace (Cary Grant). Also TV Series like  Cadfael,  Le Carre, Red Dwarf, Hitchhiker’s Guide, Gormengast? (BBC version), P.G. Wodehouse and Dorothy L Sayers with Ian Carmichael ... 

On a related topic, how does one go about torrenting nowadays? I’d like to download the above and others people have mentioned. I’ve not done it for years though and when I did you had to install lists of dodgy seeders and protect certain puter ports. Not sure I'd know how to do that - still required? And/or would it be easier to use Usenet if they'd be on there?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2019)

Was Spies Like Us good?



Or did a young me think it was good?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr McCabe and Mrs Miller


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2019)

Harold and Maude


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2019)

Mrs Arris goes to Paris.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2020)

I had a day off yesterday and as the weather was bad I did: The Swimmer, Jazz Singer (1980), Vikings, Lawrence of Arabia, Third Man, The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp.
All great with a slight exception of Jazz Singer which was merely good, and Neil was far too old for the role.

You know among all these bone fide classics I think I enjoyed The Swimmer the most.
At first I thought it was just a little lighthearted fun film, of an idyllic day in this mans life.
Will do Top Hat and Cruel Sea tonight I think.

Maybe I'm just a grumpy old man but I can't think of many films this century that hold a candle to these classics.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2020)

The Swimmer is great. Still not well known enough despite a Levi’s commercial from the 90s ripping it off:



I rewatched The Vikings last year and thought it as comically camp and not that great. It didn’t live up to my childhood memory, which is probably muddled up with various other Viking movies.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> The Swimmer is great. Still not well known enough despite a Levi’s commercial from the 90s ripping it off:
> 
> 
> 
> I rewatched The Vikings last year and thought it as comically camp and not that great. It didn’t live up to my childhood memory, which is probably muddled up with various other Viking movies.



Yah The Vikings was quite cheesy but I loved seeing these actors hamming it up; Kirk looking cool with his white eye, which as we know always used to signify evil, Janet looked gorgeous and Tony getting about in his little hotpants


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2020)

For some reason I've got a recent urge to rewatch Marathon man, I was very young when I last saw it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> For some reason I've got a recent urge to rewatch Marathon man, I was very young when I last saw it.


As long as its safe, have another viewing!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2020)

Have the old Eddie Murphy films aged well? 

48 Hours 
Coming to America 
Trading Places 
Golden Child


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have the old Eddie Murphy films aged well?
> 
> 48 Hours
> Coming to America
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Feb 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have the old Eddie Murphy films aged well?
> 
> 48 Hours
> Coming to America
> ...


Coming to America is still one my fav movies ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## D'wards (Feb 28, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Coming to America is still one my fav movies ever.


Sequel incoming of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 28, 2020)

A guilty pleasure has been getting up early on the weekends and watching an old Charlie Chan movie before i do almost anything else, their all up on YT.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 28, 2020)

I watched the excellent Point Blank a couple of nights ago. Lee Marvin, Angie Dickinson and John Vernon put in some amazing performances. Marvin is so cool in it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2020)

Spartacus, for obvious reasons.  I thought it'd be on the telly but nothing for nearly 2 weeks, the only stream I could find was on youtube, which didn't fucking work, so I bought the DVD. 

Came on ITV4 about 2 days later.

Brilliant film though - had forgotten loads of it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 28, 2020)

Top Hat. They really were beautiful movers


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 21, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I like 9 Songs. It introduced me to music I'd not normally have listened to, and it's a nice little story. The explicit sex is superfluous.
> 
> View attachment 129617


Got lent this by an electrician fixing the house after a burst pipe flooded it. I used to play with his son when I was a kid and he's friends with my mum. He'd walked in on me and the missus the first time she'd stayed over. A couple weeks later he gave us 9 songs and said we'd enjoy watching it together. Put us off for a week.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Got lent this by an electrician fixing the house after a burst pipe flooded it. I used to play with his son when I was a kid and he's friends with my mum. He'd walked in on me and the missus the first time she'd stayed over. A couple weeks later he gave us 9 songs and said we'd enjoy watching it together. Put us off for a week.


----------



## [62] (Mar 21, 2020)

Current situation has me itching to watch Delicatessen again.

Hopefully we won't be reduced to cannibalism, though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2020)

I've stocked up at the Great Internet Video Library (   ) with stacks of cheesy franchise collections - yer _Lethal Weapon_s, yer _Die Hard_s, yer _Planet Of The Apes_es, yer _Jaws_es...


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 21, 2020)

The Hunt for Red October (1990)


----------



## AMusic (Mar 22, 2020)

Many films from the mid 90s


----------



## deeyo (Mar 22, 2020)

Groundhog Day.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2020)

AMusic said:


> Many films from the mid 90s


But, ironically, not _mid90s_


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2020)

Rear Window. Brilliant film, so many little stories going on in such a big film. Still see things in it that I've previously missed.

Because it was on, watched Fast Lady again yesterday.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 22, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I watched the excellent Point Blank a couple of nights ago. Lee Marvin, Angie Dickinson and John Vernon put in some amazing performances. Marvin is so cool in it.


That is high on my rewatch list.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2020)

There’s a Jack Hawkins ‘season’ on one of the  freeview channels (Sony movies gold or something) - I watched Gideon of Scotland Yard yesterday. It’s the one with the salmon 

edit: oh, do you know what it might be an Anna Neagle season, on channel 5+24(?)


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 22, 2020)

The Warriors 
The Wanderers
Quadrophenia
West Side Story
Point Break
The Fast and the Furious
Mean Streets
Raging Bull
Dig!
Oliver!
Dr Zhivago
Ponyo
Easy Rider


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh Easy Rider
 
not seen that in years. I find it very sad. The shooting at the end with the music that accompanies it. Thinking about it brings on sadness.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2020)

The all original, one and only Pink Panther was on last night. *1963!*








						The Pink Panther (1963 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2020)

Twelve Monkey's


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have the old Eddie Murphy films aged well?
> 
> 48 Hours
> Coming to America
> ...


Watched Coming to America yesterday. Not especially PC  and very 80s but was an amusing distraction.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2020)

The Golden Child was never any good,  a poor Indiana Jones knock-off. Used to love Trading Places but haven’t watched it in a long time.


----------



## Griff (Mar 28, 2020)

Found some good ones in the boot of my car from our house move four years ago.

Oh Lucky Man

Until the End of the World - The very long version

Le Mans - Looking forward to that on a big screen with floor speakers.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2020)

Reno said:


> The Golden Child was never any good,  a poor Indiana Jones knock-off. Used to love Trading Places but haven’t watched it in a long time.


Golden Child was crap back in the day. No doubt it has not aged well either 

Trading Places was great as I recall. Been a long time but might give it a watch now.


----------



## keybored (Mar 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Trading Places was great as I recall. Been a long time but might give it a watch now.


I watched this again a few months back, still superb (but the gorilla seems less realistic now).


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> That is high on my rewatch list.


Richard Stark aka Donald Westlake wrote it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Richard Stark aka Donald Westlake wrote it.


I read everything he ever wrote. Every word and often re read them. Truly an artist with words.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I read everything he ever wrote. Every word and often re read them. Truly an artist with words.


Don't think I've read any, thanks for the tip will look them up.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2020)

Griff said:


> Found some good ones in the boot of my car from our house move four years ago.
> 
> Oh Lucky Man
> 
> ...


Really liked To The End of the World


----------



## porp (Mar 30, 2020)

Paper Moon
Colonel Redl


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2020)

I stumbled upon Dead Poet's Society last week, on the Sony freeview channel. I hadn't seen it before, but I'm glad I have done now.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 31, 2020)

keybored said:


> I watched this again a few months back, still superb (but the gorilla seems less realistic now).


Just looks like a man in a Gorilla suit.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2020)

Whisky Galore and The Lavender Hill Mob are on next Thursday and Friday afternoon [9th and 10th] on bbc2.
I'll be having some of that


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

I forgot The Philadelphia Story: Cary Grant, Katharine Hepburn, James Stewart, saynomoor.


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Just looks like a man in a Gorilla suit.


It’s a John Landis inside joke. Unconvincing simian monsters played by men in ape suits of 30s and 40s B-movies are an obsession of Landis. His first low budget movie called Schlock was just about that:


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 1, 2020)

RoboCop (1987)
Gattaca (1997)


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> It’s a John Landis inside joke. Unconvincing simian monsters played by men in ape suits of 30s and 40s B-movies are an obsession of Landis. His first low budget movie called Schlock was just about that:
> 
> View attachment 204293


I was making a joke along those lines as 



Spoiler: Spoiler for an old film



at the end someone in a Gorilla suit ends up in the cage.



Great poster.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 1, 2020)

Lawrence of Arabia
Gladiator 

only on a big fat screen with surround sound though


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 1, 2020)

Some of the old Ealing Films
Kind Hearts and Coronets
The Lady Killers


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2020)

Or even any of the Ealing comedys  
Not Ealing; The Titfield Thunderbolt or The Iron Maiden all much of a kind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 1, 2020)

Billy liar


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 1, 2020)

Eta already said it.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2020)

Jason and the Argonauts
The Theif of Bagdad
Hunchback of Notre Dame
The Third Man


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 200044


Hadn't seen (or heard of) that before.  I do like Hywel Bennett, so thought I'd give it a go. I am not quite one of the three in a hundred, though wasn't too far off.  Never trust a wasp.


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2020)

I watched _Endless Night_ for the first time not long ago and was a puzzled by its inclusion here. I thought it was rather weak. It doesn't really turn into a murder mystery till 20 minutes before it ends, until then its an anemic melodrama about a young man on-the-make marrying into a rich family. The plot twist is rather obvious simply for casting 



Spoiler



Britt Ekland


and while Bennett is just about ok, Hayley Mills and Britt Ekland are insipid female leads.

There are two British thrillers from around the same time, both written by Brian (_The Avengers_) Clemens which I keep coming back to, _And Soon the Darkness_ and _See No Evil (aka Blind Terror). _Both are about isolated women being stalked by a killer, feel distinctly British and they are tense and very atmospheric.


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> I watched _Endless Night_ for the first time not long ago and was a puzzled by its inclusion here. I thought it was rather weak. It doesn't really turn into a murder mystery till 20 minutes before it ends, until then its an anemic melodrama about a young man on-the-make marrying into a rich family. The plot twist is rather obvious simply for casting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HB did get those roles rather often, and yes, the initial 'twist' was quite obvious.  Not a patch on Twisted Nerve (HB in basically the same role again, and with Hayley MIlls again), but I can see it being one of those films, like a lesser Hammer horror, where if you'd seen it in your teens you could have a soft spot for it.  

I'll not be rushing back, mind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 1, 2020)

Melody (1971 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




or SWALK  as it was known in th UK. lovely little filum.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2020)

Strangers on a Train
Sorry Wrong Number
Double indemnity
The Birds
The Light at the Edge of the World
Plus anything with Barbara Stanwyck in it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 2, 2020)

Currently watching and really enjoying Charade. The best non-Hitchcock, Hitchcock film made.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Rear Window. Brilliant film, so many little stories going on in such a big film. Still see things in it that I've previously missed.
> 
> Because it was on, watched Fast Lady again yesterday.


I watched it recently, and it really is as good as you say - but you have to watch it on the big screen to get the full effect.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

You even need to watch it a few times to see everything. Everything is seen through the eyes of one man who is seated the entire time in a purpose built set. The sound, the lighting....superb.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2020)

belboid said:


> Hadn't seen (or heard of) that before.  I do like Hywel Bennett, so thought I'd give it a go. I am not quite one of the three in a hundred, though wasn't too far off.  Never trust a wasp.


Same here. I'm going to see if I can find it though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2020)

My Fair Lady. I felt like it last Sunday as your typical weekend lunchtime film, but neither Sky nor Netflix or Amazon offered it at all. Yet Mary Poppins gets shown every other month.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 2, 2020)

belboid said:


> Hadn't seen (or heard of) that before.  I do like Hywel Bennett, so thought I'd give it a go. I am not quite one of the three in a hundred, though wasn't too far off.  Never trust a wasp.





Shirl said:


> Same here. I'm going to see if I can find it though.


It’s a good story, I first saw it in the laugh and scratch in Rotherham on a school trip to see the main feature Jane Eyre.
You can only imagine the noises spouted by a cinema full of spotty herberts everytime Britt Ekland was on screen!!! 
I’ve seen it twice since, on the Beeb.


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> You even need to watch it a few times to see everything. Everything is seen through the eyes of one man who is seated the entire time in a purpose built set. The sound, the lighting....superb.



This is all the shots out of the window combined into one shot:


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2020)

I followed my own recommendation and rewatched And Soon the Darkness last night. Still great. I’ve read complaints online that the movie is slow moving, but that’s exactly what makes it so tense. The only odd thing is the opening track of an otherwise great score, it’s like it should be for a comedy caper.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> This is all the shots out of the window combined into one shot:



Love it. Thank you.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2020)

Stir Crazy.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> My Fair Lady. I felt like it last Sunday as your typical weekend lunchtime film, but neither Sky nor Netflix or Amazon offered it at all. Yet Mary Poppins gets shown every other month.



Ooo forgot that - off to download it  

🎵oh woooooooouldn't it be laverly? 🎵


----------



## Shirl (Apr 3, 2020)

I re-watched Handful of Dust this afternoon. It wasn't on my list but I've seen it about 5 times now and I love it.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> You even need to watch it a few times to see everything. Everything is seen through the eyes of one man who is seated the entire time in a purpose built set. The sound, the lighting....superb.



I'd forgotten all the little subplots, ta for that


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2020)

I've just watched Endless Night for the first time. It's very much a film of it's day but I enjoyed it and would watch it again probably. 

Thanks to belboid for finding it for me.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I've just watched Endless Night for the first time. It's very much a film of it's day but I enjoyed it and would watch it again probably.
> 
> Thanks to belboid for finding it for me.


I think it was Sprocket


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> I think it was Sprocket


belboid messaged me with location and instructions.  
I thought Sprocket. had just posted the poster.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirl said:


> belboid messaged me with location and instructions.
> I thought Sprocket. had just posted the poster.


Sprocket was the one to recommend it though. Everything else followed from there.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> Sprocket was the one to recommend it though. Everything else followed from there.


Yes he did and I appreciate that but I have no idea how to find and download films. I usually find films on Amazon Prime or Netfix. Recommending good films is wasted on me unless someone tells me how to access them. I've bought dvd's in the past of films recommended by you on another thread. I could have paid £8.99 to buy Endless Night but being given a free means of watching them appeals more.   
Oh, and I like Sprocket. so I wasn't trying to do him out of any credit.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2020)

Looking for Eric


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Looking for Eric
> 
> View attachment 204970


If that is old, then what am I ?


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Whisky Galore and The Lavender Hill Mob are on next Thursday and Friday afternoon [9th and 10th] on bbc2.
> I'll be having some of that



Plus the Titfield Thunderbolt .....quality film that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2020)

Thunderbolt & Lightfoot


----------



## Petcha (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind seeing Freebie and the Bean again. I saw it on its release but have never seen it televised.
I do remember reading somewhere it’s Tarantino’s favourite film.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 4, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Plus the Titfield Thunderbolt .....quality film that


And The Man in the White Suit and School for Scoundrels


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I wouldn’t mind seeing Freebie and the Bean again. I saw it on its release but have never seen it televised.
> I do remember reading somewhere it’s Tarantino’s favourite film.


He’s gone on record that he is a fan, but his favourite film is The Good, The Bad And The Ugly.









						Quentin Tarantino's Favorite Movies Of All Time, Ranked
					

Quentin Tarantino has always been open about his love of film, often paying homage to his favorites in his own movies.




					screenrant.com


----------



## Petcha (Apr 4, 2020)

I lasted about 20 mins... little close to the bone.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

Can we all agree that films from just a few years ago are not "old" films ?


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2020)

Nothing twenty first century, at the latest.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

I’d say, any film that came out before you were born, or at least before you were an adult.


----------



## belboid (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah,  but we're....not as young as we used to be and I'd hope there were some people younger than us here.

The39thStep should know better tho, seeing as 11 years is but yesterday to him!


----------



## AMusic (Apr 11, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> But, ironically, not _mid90s_



not all of course, but some of them


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

Reno said:


> I’d say, any film that came out before you were born, or at least before you were an adult.



Give me the talkies at least


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2020)

There are two films I would like to see now. Was sure I had them on dvd or downloaded somewhere but seems not 


The Secret of NIHM





Ring of Bright Water


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> The Secret of NIHM




NIMH


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

Griff said:


> Oh Lucky Man



That's so on my list, I remember being astounded by it first time when I was quite young.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe it’s the current crisis.
But I fancy watching George Romero’s 1973 classic, The Crazies.


----------



## Griff (Apr 12, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> That's so on my list, I remember being astounded by it first time when I was quite young.



To be honest I found it quite dated but managed to sit through it to the end, unlike Le Mans.

Put The Long Good Friday on the other day, and still loved it. Forgotten just how good Hoskins was in it.


----------



## A380 (Apr 12, 2020)

Watched ‘In which we Serve’ on my new C19  Brit Box free month. Brilliant David Lean propaganda. So of course now I want my annual viewing of Brief Encounter, but I’m not sure my heart could take it at the moment.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

Griff said:


> To be honest I found it quite dated but managed to sit through it to the end, unlike Le Mans.
> 
> Put The Long Good Friday on the other day, and still loved it. Forgotten just how good Hoskins was in it.


We watched TLGF last week! Very cringy '80s stuff, but Hoskins as you say. May not hunt out Oh Lucky Man and leave it to memories, did have a feeling It may not have aged so well.


----------



## rekil (Apr 26, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The devil rides out


The greatest line in the history of cinema.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a 7 day free trial with Disney plus-cus I wanted to watch Black Panther, but was really excited to watch Escape from Witch Mountain (1975) which is one of the earliest cinema trips I can remember. I'm currently watching  the cat from outer space which I remember going to see with the holiday playscheme at the Odeon Holloway (1978.)


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 26, 2020)

A380 said:


> Watched ‘In which we Serve’ on my new C19  Brit Box free month. Brilliant David Lean propaganda. So of course now I want my annual viewing of Brief Encounter, but I’m not sure my heart could take it at the moment.



Went the day well is an even better propaganda film than  In Which we Serve.


----------



## hash tag (May 11, 2020)

Hue & Cry is currently showing. Great film. Could watch almost any film with Alistair Sim again.


----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2020)

Happened upon High Plains Drifter on Sunday night. Not seen it for a good while, quality film.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 12, 2020)

I watched All Quiet on the Western Front again yesterday afternoon.
Excellent cinematography and quite emotional too.
Not bad for a 90 year old piece of work. Brilliant.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I watched All Quiet on the Western Front again yesterday afternoon.
> Excellent cinematography and quite emotional too.
> Not bad for a 90 year old piece of work. Brilliant.


Oddly was just talking about that book/film to my dad. Felt like a better way to mark VE Day than buying plastic bunting and spreading a virus to neighbours #bloodycommunist


----------



## krtek a houby (May 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I watched All Quiet on the Western Front again yesterday afternoon.
> Excellent cinematography and quite emotional too.
> Not bad for a 90 year old piece of work. Brilliant.



Fabulous piece of film making. Watched it the other month and very moved by it.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

Is it online anywhere lads? 

My copy is in a suitcase in a garage somewhere


----------



## krtek a houby (May 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is it online anywhere lads?
> 
> My copy is in a suitcase in a garage somewhere



Just clips on YouTube. Unless the 1979 version appeals to you.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Just clips on YouTube. Unless the 1979 version appeals to you.


Will look for a dvd 

Also my dvd player is knackered 

Maybe I have to buy it on Google Play or some other shite.


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is it online anywhere lads?
> 
> My copy is in a suitcase in a garage somewhere


You can rent it on Amazon Prime.


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2020)

I researched Top Gun, GI Jane and a few good men at the weekend. All still good.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 13, 2020)

late to this, but I get the urge to watch and rewatch a lot of films, a few of these are:

Martin
The Hunger
First Blood
Die Hard
The Blues Brothers
Cinema Paradiso
Get Carter
most of Almodovars films
....and many more....


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2020)

Badgers YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## cyril_smear (May 13, 2020)

bit of a weird one maybe but the 1990 remake of night of the living dead is something i can never resist watching if it's on TV and often try and find online/sky downloads.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Badgers YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH


Some of us prefer to smile and dream...


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="Marty1, post: 16542663, member:
late to this, but I get the urge to watch and rewatch a lot of films, a few of these are:

Martin
The Hunger
First Blood
Die Hard
The Blues Brothers
Cinema Paradiso
Get Carter
most of Almodovars films
....and many more....
[/QUOTE]
coindidentally Get Carter was on the box last night. That Britt Roland gets everywhere these days. She featured in the Sellers programme at the weekend.


----------



## Roadkill (May 13, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Plus the Titfield Thunderbolt .....quality film that



Still one of my favourite films ever.  And on a similar note:




Come to think of it, a 'great railway films' thread might be quite interesting...


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2020)

Strangers on a train. The Lady Vanishes to name but two. I always link the titfield thunderbolt with the iron maiden for some reason.


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Come to think of it, a 'great railway films' thread might be quite interesting...











						Films with trains
					

Watched Snowpiercer and Train to Busan in the last week - both very good.  Made me think, lots of films have trains featured in them as integral.  Von Ryan's Express Murder on the Orient Express  What else?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2020)

The Bedford Incident, with Richard Widmark, Sidney Poitier and Martin Balsam. Nice little Cold War drama just started on Sony Movies Action.
Also with James MacArthur ( book him Danno) and a very young Donald Sutherland.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2020)

tiger bay was on this pm on ch4


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2020)

For no explainable reason I have had two old ish films pop in my head today. Considering for a rewatch but more curious as to how they have aged. 

New Jack City & 48 Hours


----------



## Oula (Jul 11, 2020)

We watched The Searchers last night.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

Oula said:


> We watched The Searchers last night.


Any good?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> For no explainable reason I have had two old ish films pop in my head today. Considering for a rewatch but more curious as to how they have aged.
> 
> New Jack City & 48 Hours


At the moment people are mostly saying 48 Hours is the better rewatch


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve yet to find a film that improves on the second or subsequent watchings.


----------



## Oula (Jul 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any good?


Ending bothered us more than the last time we watched it. But interesting story, great framing and composition. Not perfect but can see why it's been so influential


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I’ve yet to find a film that improves on the second or subsequent watchings.


Watch better films


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 11, 2020)

I watched Mulholland Drive about 16 times because it took that long to get it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

Oula said:


> Ending bothered us more than the last time we watched it. But interesting story, great framing and composition. Not perfect but can see why it's been so influential


Do you think John Wayne should have killed Natalie Wood ?  

Also, one if the most iconic last shots:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2020)

I just spent about two hours poring through fifteen years of data to identify the two hundred films i have watched the most in recent times, then whittled that down to a shortlist of twenty or so... And ended up with the exact same films I have previously posted on the thread


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I just spent about two hours poring through fifteen years of data to identify the two hundred films i have watched the most in recent times, then whittled that down to a shortlist of twenty or so... And ended up with the exact same films I have previously posted on the thread


Which were?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 12, 2020)

My nephew really wanted to try 'shrooms, so we got twatted together a while back, and we searched out a film for him to watch from my collection. He fucking loved Wayne's World, despite it lasting 187 hours!  We were rolling around the floor, pissing our sides.
He's coming again in 2 weeks time, and I have to find some more films for him...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> My nephew really wanted to try 'shrooms, so we got twatted together a while back, and we searched out a film for him to watch from my collection. He fucking loved Wayne's World, despite it lasting 187 hours!  We were rolling around the floor, pissing our sides.
> He's coming again in 2 weeks time, and I have to find some more films for him...


#uncleoftheyear


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> #uncleoftheyear


He certainly thinks so


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He certainly thinks so


Let me know when you are introducing him to Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and I will pop over.


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 12, 2020)

I watched They Live today
I want to watch The Devils Advocate soon


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Let me know when you are introducing him to Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and I will pop over.


I haven't seen it, but you're welcome to come over for it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> I watched They Live today
> I want to watch The Devils Advocate soon


Was working part time in a cinema when Devil's Advocate came out. It is a great film on the big screen. Well worth it, even the soundtrack rocks.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Which were?


Okay, so the list of 200 is:


```
12 Angry Men
13 Hours
24 Hour Party People
28 Days Later
44 Minutes: The North Hollywood Shoot-Out
A Bridge Too Far
A Matter Of Life And Death
Alan Partridge: Alpha Papa
Alien
Aliens
All The President's Men
An American Werewolf In London
And The Band Played On
Apollo 13
Assault On Precinct 13
Back To The Future
Bad Day At Black Rock
Bad Santa
Battle Of Britain
Beverly Hills Cop
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
Black Hawk Down
Boyz N The Hood
Bugsy Malone
Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid
Carlito's Way
Casino
Children Of Men
Chinatown
Chopper
Citizen X
City Hall
Colors
Conspiracy [2001]
Cross Of Iron
Das Experiment
Dawn Of The Dead
Dead Man's Shoes
Defence Of The Realm
Die Hard
Die Hard With A Vengeance
Dodgeball
Dog Day Afternoon
Escape From Alcatraz
Escape From New York
ET: The Extra-Terrestrial
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Flammen & Citronen
Full Metal Jacket
Gangs Of New York
Get Carter
Glengarry Glen Ross
Goodfellas
Green For Danger
Groundhog Day
Hanna
Hannibal
Hannibal Brooks
Haywire
Heat
Heathers
High Plains Drifter
Homicide
Horror Express
Hot Fuzz
Ice Cold In Alex
In Bruges
In The Loop
Inception
Inside Man
Invasion Of The Body Snatchers [1978]
Jackie Brown
Jacob's Ladder
Jarhead
Jaws
Jurassic Park
Kelly's Heroes
L'Armée Des Ombres
LA Confidential
Live And Let Die
Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior
Mad Max 3: Beyond Thunderdome
Manhunter
Marathon Man
Midnight Run
Mission: Impossible
Monsters, Inc.
Munich
Music & Lyrics
My Cousin Vinny
My Neighbour Totoro
Narc
Network
Nick Of Time
North By Northwest
Paper Mask
Perrier's Bounty
Ponyo
Porridge
Predator
Raiders Of The Lost Ark
Read Window
Robocop
Ronin
Rope
Scanners
Scarface [1983]
Scum
Se7en
Sea Of Love
Serpico
Seven Samurai
Shallow Grave
Shaun Of The Dead
Sicario
Sixteen Candles
Snake Eyes
Stalag 17
Stalingrad [1993]
Stander
Strange Days
Sunshine
Suspect
Sweeney!
Syriana
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
The 39 Steps [1935]
The Andromeda Strain
The Big Lebowski
The Bourne Identity
The Boys From Brazil
The Breakfast Club
The Conversation
The Crimson Pirate
The Dark Knight
The Day Of The Jackal
The Departed
The Eagle Has Landed
The Elephant Man
The Exorcist
The Falcon And The Snowman
The First Great Train Robbery
The French Connection
The Fugitive
The Godfather
The Godfather Part II
The Great Escape
The Grifters
The Hebrew Hammer
The Hot Spot
The Incredibles
The IPCRESS File
The Italian Job [1969]
The Killing Fields
The Krays
The Ladykillers [1955]
The Land That Time Forgot
The Last Seduction
The League Of Gentlemen
The Long Good Friday
The Long Kiss Goodnight
The Man Who Would Be King
The Omen [1976]
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Parallax View
The People Under The Stairs
The Planet Of The Apes [1968]
The Raid: Redemption
The Silence Of The Lambs
The Spy Who Came In From The Cold
The Sting
The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three [1974]
The Terminator
The Thing
The Third Man
The Town
The Untouchables
The Usual Suspects
The Village
The Warriors
The Way Of The Gun
Three Kings
To Live And Die In LA
Tony
Touching The Void
Traffic
Tremors
Uncle Buck
United 93
Up
WarGames
Weird Science
White House Down
Who Dares Wins
Wolfen
World's End
Yojimbo
Zero Dark Thirty
Zodiac
Zulu
```

The ones I've mentioned already on the thread are:


```
12 Angry Men
Alien
Aliens
Apocalypse Now
Assault On Precinct 13
Black Hawk Down
The Breakfast Club
Bugsy Malone
Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid
Carlos
Defence Of The Realm
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Full Metal Jacket
Genevieve
Glengarry Glen Ross
Green For Danger
Hannibal Brooks
His Girl Friday
Horror Express
Jackie Brown
Kelly's Heroes
Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior
North By Northwest
Pork Chop Hill
Raiders Of The Lost Ark
Rear Window
Se7en
Sea Of Love
Serpico
Seven Samurai
Shaun Of The Dead
Sherlock Holmes And The Secret Weapon
Sicario
Stalag 17
The 39 Steps (Hitchcock version)
The First Great Train Robbery
The Great Escape
The Last Seduction
The Man Who Would Be King
The Masque Of The Red Death
The Omen
The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three
Zero Dark Thirty
```

And the top 10% from my longlist are:


```
12 Angry Men
Alien
Aliens
Black Hawk Down
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Jackie Brown
Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior
North By Northwest
Raiders Of The Lost Ark
Se7en
Serpico
Seven Samurai
Shaun Of The Dead
Sicario
Stalag 17
The Breakfast Club
The First Great Train Robbery
The Great Escape
The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three [1974]
Zero Dark Thirty
```


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

A good mix


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2020)

The lists don't necessarily reflect what I think of as _the very best cinema has to offer_, but they are definitely comfort food for the brain 

Some of the entries on the longlist are rather anomalous.

_Stander_ is an effective but minor based-on-true-events crime/prison drama which I found on heavy rotation on ITV4.

_44 Minutes_ I found on a DivX streaming site - a very cheesy dramatisation of the North Hollywood shootout.

Three of them are early(ish) HBO TV movies - _And The Band Played On_ (early struggles against AIDS), _Citizen X_ (about Soviet era efforts to track down a child-murdering serial killer) and _Conspiracy_ (a real-time reenactment of the Wannsee Conference).

_My Cousin Vinny_ is a knockabout comedy, but it portrays the modern Western adversarial legal system perhaps more on the nose than _12 Angry Men_.

_Music & Lyrics_ is just a pleasant, fun romcom with Hugh Grant as an 80s new wavey one-hit wonder pop star turned-jingle writer.

_Defence Of The Realm_ is a longtime conspiracy thriller favourite. Whitley Streiber adaptation _Wolfen_ throws a totally miscast Albert Finney into a supernatural/police procedural filmed on location in a New York still between the brownouts and near bankruptcy of the 70s, and the no-broken-windows social cleansing years of Mayor Giuliani._ The Way Of The Gun _is Christopher McQuarrie's flawed-but-interesting attempt to do a sort-of hardboiled antihero Western thing with oddly-cast leads and counter-intuitively-executed action scenes. _Tony_ was the first Gerard Johnson film I came across (another DivX gem) and is genuinely great. _Who Dares Wins_ is on the other hand genuinely terrible - a total cash-in on the post-Princes Gate fascination with the SAS, but still very watchable despite its appalling politics 

ETA I have no excuses for _13 Hours_, but it is very efficiently executed, and an effectively visceral action movie, mea culpa


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2020)

Loved Defence of the Realm and those kind of 80s conspiracies thrillers. Hidden City is another one that's largely forgotten these days.


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Bicycle Thieves. But I always have to show it to someone


----------



## Oula (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Do you think John Wayne should have killed Natalie Wood ?
> 
> Also, one if the most iconic last shots:
> 
> View attachment 221884


It was a great last shot. Echoed the first shot (I think) and there was lots of shooting through doorways, cave mouths etc. 

No, I didn't think he should have killed her but had forgotten that he brings her back as if he did the rescuing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plenty of great films mentioned so far, but the ones I'll (almost) always watch if they are on would be:
> 
> _Full Metal Jacket_
> _Apocalypse Now_
> ...


Blade Runner


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

A modern masterpiece imo.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> A modern masterpiece imo.



Not old and while good, not as good as the original (old) Blade Runner.


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Not old and while good, not as good as the original (old) Blade Runner.



Fair point - it’s not old (I should have paid attention to thread title).

Ive got the original BR directors cut on Blu-ray and watched it with the gf last year - she’s never watched it before but didn’t like it saying she thought it was over hyped.  I love it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Fair point - it’s not old (I should have paid attention to thread title).
> 
> Ive got the original BR directors cut on Blu-ray and watched it with the gf last year - she’s never watched it before but didn’t like it saying she thought it was over hyped.  I love it.


Ditch her !


----------



## Griff (Jul 12, 2020)

I dug out the 279 minute cut of Until The End of the World to watch again, but I really haven't had the time. Love that film.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

The Wim Wenders film I keep returning to is The American Friend. Incredibly atmospheric, looks amazing and it has a compelling plot. Last year I went around Hamburg to find its locations. Robby Müller was one if the greatest cinematographers ever and Wenders owes him a lot.


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Ditch her !


she may be a replicant


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> The Wim Wenders film I keep returning to is The American Friend. Incredibly atmospheric, looks amazing and it has a compelling plot. Last year I went around Hamburg to find its locations. Robby Müller was one if the greatest cinematographers ever and Wenders owes him a lot.
> 
> View attachment 221920View attachment 221921
> View attachment 221922


Thanks Reno for the heads up. This is my Sunday afternoon post F1 film for the week. 

Would you recommend a wine to complement said production?


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Thanks Reno for the heads up. This is my Sunday afternoon post F1 film for the week.
> 
> Would you recommend a wine to complement said production?


I'm not much of a wine drinker, but beverage of your choice, absolutely.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 12, 2020)

i have no interest in watching scarface ever again


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Smoke and Blue in the Face I'd love to see again, but you can't just buy them. Books and films find you


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

freakydave said:


> she may be a replicant


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Starship Troopers is great fun.

Also - Avatar.


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Starship Troopers is great fun.
> 
> Also - Avatar.



Starship Troopers, Robocop and Total Recall are just the best films ever. Verhoeven is the king 

I think it's because he grew up under the nazis, he has this amazing understanding of why it appeals


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i have no interest in watching scarface ever again


You should create the inverse thread.


freakydave said:


> Starship Troopers, Robocop and Total Recall are just the best films ever. Verhoeven is the king
> 
> I think it's because he grew up under the nazis, he has this amazing understanding of why it appeals


...more like because he grew up under Nazi occupation, he understood why it doesn’t appeal.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 12, 2020)

freakydave said:


> Smoke and Blue in the Face I'd love to see again, but you can't just buy them. Books and films find you




They're both easily found if you want them.


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...more like because he grew up under Nazi occupation, he understood why it doesn’t appeal.



Anyone who says that Nazis aren't appealing is lying


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They're both easily found if you want them.




the whole thing about the photographs in smoke is one of the most beautiful things ever

and forrest whittaker with that kid as well,Smoke is one of the best films ever


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They're both easily found if you want them.




i don't mean that I can't get ahold of them, I just mean that they are meaningless without someone showing them to you


----------



## freakydave (Jul 12, 2020)

sorry i'm  as drunk as Jonny Depp.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i have no interest in watching scarface ever again


There are some 'period gangster' flicks that stand the test of time. Some have even been better second time around. Scarface is not one of them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2020)

freakydave said:


> Anyone who says that Nazis aren't appealing is lying


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

freakydave said:


> sorry i'm  as drunk as Jonny Depp.



I feel you bro - me too.

The only thing I can say right now in this moment is:

I’ve - seen - things - you - people - wouldn’t - believe


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’ve - posted - things - you - people - wouldn’t - believe



Fify


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Starship Troopers is great fun.
> 
> Also - Avatar.



Avatar is shit


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Avatar is shit



Like the Roger Dean floating islands, mind


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 13, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I just spent about two hours poring through fifteen years of data to identify the two hundred films i have watched the most in recent times, then whittled that down to a shortlist of twenty or so... And ended up with the exact same films I have previously posted on the thread



Nerds gonna nerd


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Nerds gonna nerd


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

Bridge on the river Kwai.
Tunes of glory.
The king and I. (I saw this when first released in 1956)
Forrest Gump.
Evita ( How old does a film have to be to be 'old'?)
Patton.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

Forest Gump is terrible reactionary shite.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Forest Gump is terrible reactionary shite.


No, it is a good movie. I watch movies for entertainment,





Sasaferrato said:


> Bridge on the river Kwai.
> Tunes of glory.
> The king and I. (I saw this when first released in 1956)
> Forrest Gump.
> ...


I've just watched Tunes of glory again. What a great film, once you get over Alec Guiness's Scottish accent.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, it is a good movie. I watch movies for entertainment,
> I've just watched Tunes of glory again. What a great film, once you get over Alec Guiness's Scottish accent.



Sorry Sas, it's got a very suspect message. Don't ask questions and you'll be part of the American dream and be a success. Protest against the hypocrisy of the country, be part of the counter culture and you're going to die.


----------



## freakydave (Jul 16, 2020)

I watched a couple of old films this week and will give my in depth reviews

Malcolm X - I felt just as confused by it as when I saw it as a kid. It annoyed me a bit because it spent a massive part of the film on him as a crook which wasn't really a big part of his autobiography and was probably the least interesting thing about him, and then it felt like it was in a rush when it went through the interesting part of his life when he was rising up through the Nation of Islam and becoming a world figure. I liked it as a kid because it was a very different film, but rewatching it it felt very cliched. 
Darjeeling Limited - I really didn't like this when I saw it but I really enjoyed it now. The annoying stuff about Wes Anderson doesn't bother me anymore, I think that he's kind of underrated. I know that his films are huge and he always gets plaudits, but it's that Tarantino thing where he's kind of treated as pop even though he makes very provocative stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hidden City is another one that's largely forgotten these days.


Of possible interest, since it was a major location in the film:









						Hidden London tram station opens to public for first time in 70 years
					

People will be able to tour platforms on Kingsway station that have been closed for half a century




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 5, 2021)

Editor posted the link in the London and SE section - have you seen how much it costs though?!


----------



## Chz (Jul 5, 2021)

Casablanca was on BBC4 over the weekend, so naturally I watched it. That also means it's on iPlayer for the next few weeks if anyone else feels the urge.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2021)

Citizen Kane.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2021)

Space Camp


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2021)

Thunderbolt & Lightfoot


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 24, 2021)

North by Northwest.
Watching it right now.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 24, 2021)

Some Like It Hot is perfection in every way. I could watch that film every day and never get bored.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2021)

*Shaun of the Dead *is my go to repeat easy going movie.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 24, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Some Like It Hot is perfection in every way. I could watch that film every day and never get bored.



Yes me too!
A few years ago I saw it on the big screen at a local cinema


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 24, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> late to this, but I get the urge to watch and rewatch a lot of films, a few of these are:
> 
> Martin
> The Hunger
> ...



Oh and Manhunter ... How could I omit. Bought the DVD last week so now I don't have to scour the listings when I get the urge.


----------



## A380 (Dec 24, 2021)

Brief encounter.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 6, 2022)

Being John Malkovich. A very odd film, but strangely compelling.

The life Aquatic with Steve Zissou. Odd as they come but a riot with it.

Edit: Fuuuuuuckkk!  It’s *OLD *films you want to watch again. Fucking new glasses time. Sorry…


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 6, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Being John Malkovich. A very odd film, but strangely compelling.
> 
> The life Aquatic with Steve Zissou. Odd as they come but a riot with it.
> 
> Edit: Fuuuuuuckkk!  It’s *OLD *films you want to watch again. Fucking new glasses time. Sorry…



Those ARE old films


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 6, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Those ARE old films


Phew…


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Forest Gump is terrible reactionary shite.



Ace film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Ace film.



Nope


----------



## petee (Jan 6, 2022)

_Asphalt Jungle
Stray Dog
Andrei Rublev_



AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 221889



i own this but haven't watched it yet. i bought the disc to get _Zero for Conduct_


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 7, 2022)

It's not that old, but would like to see The Wages of Fear again. Initially the idea of subtitles and b/w was not a huge draw (was a teen when saw it) but ended up being gripped.


----------



## Elpenor (May 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Okay, so the list of 200 is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


A strong selection. Many of my own favourites here. Will need to check out the ones I’m not aware of.


----------

